# Ncees Practice exam



## mmukhan (Jan 12, 2018)

Are the practice exam from Ncees different in 2011 &amp; 2016


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jan 12, 2018)

mmukhan said:


> Are the practice exam from Ncees different in 2011 &amp; 2016


Yes, because the exam format changed. There is no longer a common AM portion to all three exams, so the 2011 practice exam will have a lot of stuff in the AM section that you no longer need.

With respect to the PM sections, there is _some_ repetition, but the PM section in the 2011 practice exam is not exactly the same as the PM section in the 2016 exam. Nevertheless, both of them are relevant. If you have the 2011 practice exam then don't throw it away: use it for the PM and curate the AM for those topics that are relevant.


----------



## mmukhan (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the answer. I am prepping for Machine Design and materials for April 2018.


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 6, 2018)

mmukhan said:


> Thanks for the answer. I am prepping for Machine Design and materials for April 2018.


In spite of the differences that have already been pointed out on this string, the 2011 exam has about 11 questions that are still relevant to our discipline and good practice for the exam. I can send them to you if you'd like....


----------



## mckenz007 (Mar 6, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> In spite of the differences that have already been pointed out on this string, the 2011 exam has about 11 questions that are still relevant to our discipline and good practice for the exam. I can send them to you if you'd like....




Any chance I could get a copy of those as well?? 

[email protected]


----------



## mckenz007 (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh wait, I just noticed this is for MDM, I’m doing TFS...


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 6, 2018)

mckenz007 said:


> Oh wait, I just noticed this is for MDM, I’m doing TFS...


No worries....


----------



## ticrazy05 (Mar 20, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> In spite of the differences that have already been pointed out on this string, the 2011 exam has about 11 questions that are still relevant to our discipline and good practice for the exam. I can send them to you if you'd like....


hi, can you please sen them to me. thanks @jvanoye


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 20, 2018)

ticrazy05 said:


> hi, can you please sen them to me. thanks [email protected] @jvanoye


Sent.... good luck!


----------



## ticrazy05 (Mar 21, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> Sent.... good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Df H (Apr 5, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> In spite of the differences that have already been pointed out on this string, the 2011 exam has about 11 questions that are still relevant to our discipline and good practice for the exam. I can send them to you if you'd like....


Dear, 

please send it to me

[email protected]

Thanks,,,,


----------



## Vabludov (Apr 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Df H (May 13, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Sent.... good luck!


please send it to me

[email protected]

Thanks,,,,


----------



## Eric D. (Jul 20, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> In spite of the differences that have already been pointed out on this string, the 2011 exam has about 11 questions that are still relevant to our discipline and good practice for the exam. I can send them to you if you'd like....


Is still still available?

thank you so much,


----------

